# New Graco CleanShot shut-off valve spitting paint



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Hooked up my new graco cleanshot to a 4' extension today, bought it to stop those long streams of paint when you release the trigger. I still had some spitting going on, whats with that? I did switch the graco guard and tip to a titan guard and 519 tip using super paint. Any ideas why or how to fix this problem. Could I have gotten a bad valve? :icon_confused:


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I like them and if I have the flush setting on the valve open it spits. I presume you have it set up adjacent to the tip and not off the gun.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Not understanding your question. Its on the end of an extension, theres only one way to screw it on. The knob is turned to the spray location. When cleaning with water, I noticed it wouldn't spit when releasing trigger, but that was with a shorter extension and the pressure was turned down also.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

Correct ,should be on the end of the extension. Sometimes I need to run some paint through the system ie; 60 sec. to get the spray to be consistent. The only other time I have had an issue is if the tip was loose. I have had mine for a year and 1/2 and use it for doors, trim, ceilings, crown, and glad to have it. You can take them completely apart and check it out. Any time I have an problem with Graco they are more than helpful.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Spitting has more to do with either a buildup of paint at the tip at the end of the spray stroke, or slow pressure buildup when you trigger the gun. Adding an extension aggravates both possible scenarios. By adding an extension, you have a long tube filled with material between the tip and the trigger or valve. When you spray and then shut off the valve, you cut off the flow of material at the the valve, but it still takes a fraction of a second for the pressure to drop forward of the valve to the tip. While that pressure drop take place, the fluid, although somewhat incompressible, does expand and can leave a small droplet on the tip. When you next trigger the gun, that droplet gets ejected causing a spit. In addition, when you trigger the gun or valve, it takes a fraction of a second for pressure to build between the valve and the tip. As the pressure builds, a small amount of material moves forward and is not fully atomized, causing a spit. This is the nature of extensions and cannot be avoided. You can however work around it by triggering the gun or valve before getting to the object being sprayed, and shutting off the gun or valve after you have passed beyond your work. 

Never trigger the gun while aiming at the work area. :no:


----------

